# Leesville Report



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone having luck on Leesville? We are going to spend the day down there this Friday. Are the bass shallow? How has the saugeye bite been? I heard musky are being taken on spinnerbaits and jerkbaits (Cleveland Plain Dealer)

Figured we would work around the docks for bass and shallow flats up in the coves.....Probably fish around the Petersburg end of the lake - might head down to Salvation Army area......

Any reports would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I fished there on monday and struggled catching the fish shallow. I backed off of the bank and started catching tons of small bass on a carolina rigged lizard. My partner was throwing a smallie beaver and he was having the same results. We probably caught 20 short fish and we caught 6 keeper bass including one smallmouth which was the only one that came on a shad rap. Fish in about five to eight feet of water anywhere that there are rock piles or bigger rocks that are in that depth. We were fishing around the south fork marina and we also saw a guy catch a nice muskie in the no wake zone on some kind of spinner. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the report. We went early Friday morning (didn't get to see your report before we left) Had a tough day. 

One largemouth on a spinnerbait. A number of hits on tubes - it seemed that the bass weren't too interested in what we were tossing them. (Did not try carolina rig/lizard - wish we had) Tried spinnerbaits, tubes, jig & pig, crankbaits, Rattle traps, worms, topwater to start in the morning...

I could see numerous small bass chasing my spinner bait. Had one musky follow.....

Are the fish on the beds? If so, how long does spawning last and when do expect fishing to pick up again. I was shocked to only see a few boats on the water Friday morning. Especially going into a holiday weekend.. Maybe that was the clue!!! 

Thanks again for the report.....


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike,
I was at Leesville friday. Was on the water from 11:00-5:00. I caught about 20 crappie, mostly small, but fun, all on a white twister tail on a small jighead. Caught a couple of smallies and bluegill on the same thing. I was throwing some spinner blades, rattle traps, and power lizards for awhile, but no takers. I saw a number of big bass in the shallows, cruising around in pairs, oblivious to anything else. So I assume they were getting ready to spawn? Also saw a lot of monster carp. I was back in one deadend shallow channel where the carp were hanging on the fallen trees like bluegill. They were lined up along side branches just below the surface. Kind of a funny site. All in all it was a nice peaceful day on the water.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I also went there for about four hours on friday morning. We caught five keeper bass with the biggest being a little over two pounds. We caught them in the backs of bays on timber with tubes and shakey heads. There are a lot of bass on beds in the bays right now. We found somewhere between 8 and 10 on beds. My buddy got one of the smaller males to hit his drop shot, but he lost the fish at the boat. They were in the two bigger bays on the left side of the lake when you launch from south fork. I would say that they will be done spawning and guarding fry within the next week or two.


----------



## Magic8Ball (May 1, 2009)

OhioBass12 said:


> I fished there on monday and struggled catching the fish shallow. I backed off of the bank and started catching tons of small bass on a carolina rigged lizard. My partner was throwing a smallie beaver and he was having the same results. We probably caught 20 short fish and we caught 6 keeper bass including one smallmouth which was the only one that came on a shad rap. Fish in about five to eight feet of water anywhere that there are rock piles or bigger rocks that are in that depth. We were fishing around the south fork marina and we also saw a guy catch a nice muskie in the no wake zone on some kind of spinner. I hope this helps. Good luck!


I have only fished Leesville 2 tims in the last 20 years, are there Smallmouth in Leesville ?
Can you catch them from the Bank down by the Dam?


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

there are some smallies in there. i wouldnt go there just trying to catch them though. sunday a 40ft motor home rolled into the water, totally submerged. my buddy is a ranger at atwood and had to go over, sent me a pic on the cell..LOL


----------



## Magic8Ball (May 1, 2009)

kingfisher42 said:


> there are some smallies in there. i wouldnt go there just trying to catch them though. sunday a 40ft motor home rolled into the water, totally submerged. my buddy is a ranger at atwood and had to go over, sent me a pic on the cell..LOL



Oh, I would go just to catch anything that bites


----------

